# Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)



## NightcoreStern (19. September 2018)

*Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich habe vor mir in den nächsten Tagen einen komplett neuen PC zusammenzubauen.

Er wird wie oben bereits steht eine intel i7 8700k enthalten. Außerdem enthält er noch folgende Bestandteile:

MSI Z370 Krait Gaming,
G skill Ripjaws 16 GB 3200 (Höhe wäre hier 40mm, der Kühler/Lüfter muss dadrüber passen),
Samsung 860Evo 500gb,
Samsung 970 Evo 250gb,
Geforce gtx 1070 (vermutlich, wird es später gekauft, habe momentan eine gtx 750 die ist aber nur für den Notfall, da mein PC dringend erneuert werden muss)

Werde mit dem PC hauptsächlich League of legends und Overwatch zocken und einige MMORPG zwischendurch. Außerdem arbeite ich viel mit After Effects und Photoshop.

Netzteil und Gehäuse passe ich dann an die Kühlung an. 
Entweder ne Wasserkühlung oder einen Lüfter.
Nur weiß ich nicht, welches das Beste für mich wäre. 
Habe ungefähr 100€ für eine Kühlung/Lüfter eingeplant.
Würde mich eine entsprechende Rückmeldung freuen. 
Wenn ihr eine Idee für ein passendes Netzteil(ca. 80€) und Gehäuse(ca. 100€) habt, teilt es gerne mit oder wenn ihr meint, dass ich mehr RAM oder ein i5 8600k auch ausreichen würde.
Haut einfach eure Meinun raus.

LG

NightcoreStern


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Willst du übertakten? Das hab ich jetzt so rausgelesen. Also für 100€ kriegst du ne Kompakt-Wasserkühlung, die sind aber nicht so pralle. Wenn du doch eine willst, die Alphacool Eisbaer soll wohl gut sein. Lieber mit mehr Radiatorfläche wenns passt.

Ich würde trotzdem einen Luftkühler bevorzugen, weil die insbesondere im Idle leiser sind (die Pumpe einer WaKü hörst du immer). Hier z.B. ein Noctua NH-D15 oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Wenns ein bisschen günstiger sein soll ein Brocken 3 oder ein EKL Olymp. Meinen K2 gibt es leider nicht mehr, super Kühler


----------



## al3xboy (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Bei dem Preis wäre wohl eine Luftkühlung besser. Eine Kompaktwasserkühlung ist vielleicht minimal besser aber da kriegt man glaube ich für 100€ nicht so gute.  Also ein Luftkühler der der wahrscheinlich ganz gut ist wäre der Dark Rock Pro 4. Ich hatte mal den Dark Rock Pro 3 und der war auf jeden Fall nicht laut. Mein Kumpel hat den jetzt mit einem 8700K und das scheint bei ihm ganz gut zu gehen. Allgemein werden Intel CPUs aber lächerlich heiß. Ich habe jedoch dann zur NZXT Kraken X62 gewechselt einfach weil sie optisch bei weitem besser aussieht und nicht gefühlt das ganz Mainboard verdeckt. Das ist eben bei dem Dark Rock Pro 4 eben relativ nervig. Man kommt an vieles im Bereich der CPU schlecht dran und er ist wirklich nervig zu montieren da er eben so verdammt groß ist. Da musst du auch darauf achten dass er ins Gehäuse passt weil er ziemlich hoch ist. An sich sollte das aber die beste Luftkühlung sein. Eine Wasserkühlung die womöglich ganz gut ist ist die: Corsair H100i v2. Die haben glaube ich reltiv viel wobei die Lüfter davon ziemlich laut sein sollen. Du musst auf jeden Fall bei beiden Kühlungen gucken dass sie gut ins Gehäuse passen und am besten vorher mal gucken wo du z.B. den Radiator bei der Wasserkühlung im Gehäuse einbauen willst. Bei einer Kompektwasserkühlung sollte es besser sein wenn der Radiator vorne reinpasst.


----------



## HGHarti (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Schaue mal bei Caseking,die haben auf ihren Übertackter Bundle ganz gute Lüfter verbaut,die man auch so kaufen kann,sind leise und haben eine gute Kühlung


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Ich sag immer wenn schon Wasserkühlung dann richtig. Eine AIO ist nicht so der Bringer.
Lieber einmal mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und eine Custom Wakü kaufen. Das ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Jeder der keine zwei linke Hände hat schafft das.

Zur CPU dann natürlich auch die Grafikkarte kühlen.


----------



## Redbull0329 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*



NightcoreStern schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine Idee für ein passendes Netzteil(ca. 80€) und Gehäuse(ca. 100€) habt, teilt es gerne mit oder wenn ihr meint, dass ich mehr RAM oder ein i5 8600k auch ausreichen würde.



Ich hab mir heute ein Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W eingebaut, für 85€ echt ein gutes Netzteil.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich sag immer wenn schon Wasserkühlung dann richtig. Eine AIO ist nicht so der Bringer.
> Lieber einmal mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und eine Custom Wakü kaufen. Das ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Jeder der keine zwei linke Hände hat schafft das.
> 
> Zur CPU dann natürlich auch die Grafikkarte kühlen.



Kostet dann ja auch nur 400€  Man kann schon einiges falsch machen wenn man nicht aufpasst. Richtig informieren und viel Geduld sind essenziell.

Für den Watt-Normal-Verbraucher ist eine Luftkühlung immer  noch die beste Option.


----------



## facehugger (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*



NightcoreStern schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine Idee für ein passendes Netzteil(ca. 80€) und Gehäuse(ca. 100€) habt, teilt es gerne mit oder wenn ihr meint, dass ich mehr RAM oder ein i5 8600k auch ausreichen würde.
> Haut einfach eure Meinun raus.
> 
> LG
> ...


Beim Netzteil:

be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 ab €' '57,13 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Seasonic Focus Gold 450W ATX 2.4 ab €' '65,17 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Formula Gold 450W ATX 2.4 ab €' '64,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

klar kannste auch 100W mehr nehmen. Aber auch ne GTX 1080 Ti kannste mit den genannten Trafos gut versorgen Beim Case:

Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 schwarz ab €' '65,94 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, Glasfenster ab €' '74,48 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-meshify-c-dark-fd-ca-mesh-c-bko-tg-a1670850.html

Gruß


----------



## Lordac (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Servus,





NightcoreStern schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine Idee für ein passendes Netzteil und Gehäuse habt, teilt es gerne mit.


ich würd ein Straight Power 11 mit 550 Watt nehmen, und dazu ein z.B. Meshify C, Silent Base 601, Define R6 (etwas teurer)..., da kommt es aber auch auf deinen Geschmack an, es gibt die Vorschläge auch mit einem Seitenteil aus Glas.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## NightcoreStern (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Vielen Lieben Dank an euch erst einmal.
An den Dark rock 4 Pro habe ich auch schon gedacht, nur weis ich da echt nicht, ob mein RAM drunter passen wird.
Werde mir vermutlich doch einen I5- 8600k holen. Wird für das was ich mache denke die beste Lösung sein. Außer ihr seht das anders.
Bei dem Noctua NH-D15 ab €' '83,72 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland stört mich halt die Farbe, wäre er nicht in braun, würde ich ihn zu 100% nehmen. 
Wollte sowieso eher einen Lüfter als ne Wasserkühlung. 
Als Gehäuse dachte ich so an das NZXT H440 V2 weiß, Acrylfenster. Oder halt auch an einen Meshify C. 
Denkt ihr der Dark Rock Pro 4 oder der Noctua würden über meine oben genannten RAM passen?
Und sind die Lüfter für nen i5-8600k zu übertrieben?
So Hundertprozent weiß ich nämlich nicht was ich will.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen, was für meine Verhältnisse gut wäre.
Also das ich LOL und Overwatch und MMORPGs damit spielen will und After effects und insgesamt Adobe Produkte nutze.
Würde mich nämlich gerne von unabhängigen Leuten die Meinung interessieren, bevor ich am Freitag die Sachen bestelle.

Btw. So mega viel übertakten hatte ich jetzt nicht vor und köpfen werde ich die CPU denke auch nicht. Dafür spiele ich nicht die richtigen Games und habe zuwenig Erfahrung.

Vielen Lieben Dank nochmal, dass ihr mir helft


----------



## NightcoreStern (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Ich hatte mir so etwas vorgestellt, nur leider hat es keine Seite mit Glas 
Fractal Design Meshify C Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de

Oder diesen von be quiet
be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil | Mindfactory.de
der wäre halt gedämmt und hat installierte Lüfter und das Glasfenster


----------



## NuVirus (19. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*

Hier gibts auch mit Glas:
Fractal Design Meshify C Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. September 2018)

*AW: Passende Kühlung für meinen intel i7-8700k (PC Beratung)*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Kostet dann ja auch nur 400€  Man kann schon einiges falsch machen wenn man nicht aufpasst. Richtig informieren und viel Geduld sind essenziell.
> 
> Für den Watt-Normal-Verbraucher ist eine Luftkühlung immer  noch die beste Option.


Ja billig ist es nicht, aber ich finde einfach es lohnt sich. PC ist leiser, wenn man z.b. einen Mo-Ra 3 hat kann man den PC auch beim Surfen usw, passiv kühlen. Also extrem leise. Beim Spielen wenn das Wasser warm wird laufen halt mal die Lüfter an, aber auch viel viel viel viel leiser als eine Luftkühlung oder eine AIO sein wird. 
Und ich denke eine ähnlich gute Kühlung kann man auch intern erreichen, 3-4 Radiatoren ins Gehäuse (wenn man den Platz hat) und gut ist. Aber ich bleibe dabei, wenn man nicht gerade Hardtubes verwendet, sondern nur Schläuche, keine 2 Linken Hände hat (also schon minimal Handwerklich begabt) bekommt man das hin. 
Zur Not gibt es YT und viele Foren wo man sich schlau lesen/schauen kann.


----------

